# The Official New York Knicks Preseason Thread



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

What do u guys expect, here I or someone else will post the stats to each preseason game, starting lineups, et cetera. Please do not think im ODing on this.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: mod please sticky: The Official New York Knicks Preseason Thread*

I dont know what to expect, they say they have been working hard, but yet the last time they said that, they only got 23 or sumthin wins... I hope Curry gets better, imrpoves his inside rebounding and foul ytroubles, i really see a bright future in him if he at least shows he ahs determination, crawford, hes one of our most valuable players believe it or not, he is our best perimeter shooter, and our 6th man, if our starting lineup cannot stand. marbury hoopefulyl with all the trouble out of the way, he will show us that "starbury" form and prove to us why we should like him. Channing frye, well he should be HIm. DAvid lee is underrated, but i also see him getting 10 and 5 off the bench if zeke gives him taht time. He can be a key valuable player to us if he will. Nate rob, he needs to keep usp what hes doing, and i dont wanna hear this bull**** from anyone about him being slefish, if he is, hes damn good at it. i dont wanna list all the players, so ill just say the knicks will finish with 4 wins in the preaseason


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: mod please sticky: The Official New York Knicks Preseason Thread*

Preseason
KNICKS vs NETS
Fri Oct. 13....7:30PM
On TV: MSG

dont forget


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: mod please sticky: The Official New York Knicks Preseason Thread*



ChosenFEW said:


> Preseason
> KNICKS vs NETS
> Fri Oct. 13....7:30PM
> On TV: MSG
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=subMatchUp colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD class=sched colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD> 

</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=235> </TD><TD width=5>at </TD><TD width=235> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I won't be able to watch this one, It's all about the Mets. :biggrin: I'll make sure I post the recap and the box scores. I won't bother setting up the starting lineup for pre-season threads until the reg season rolls around.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Knicks starting lineup:

PG:Marbury
SG:Francis
SF:Jeffries
PF:Frye
C:Curry

Nets starting lineup:
PG:Williams
SG:Wright
SF:jefferson
PF:Collins
C:Krstic


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I have to say, the Knicks look pretty good right now, even without the Nets having Kidd and Carter on the floor, they certianly better than they did last year.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Knicks look good, I liked Balkman's hustle. 
Nate shouldn't be playing he's just a mess, he has to mature and realize this isn't the play ground.

Lots of passing going around, Steph is still Steph but Francis is actually making plays and giving up the ball even if it doesn't to lead an assists in his behalf.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

My 1st preseason game assestment.

Knicks really passing the ball well, not that many guys chucked up stupid shots other than Nate.


Jeffries playing his role as a defensive player while still getting involved on offense.
David Lee is very impressive with his strong finishes and improved ball handling, hustle plays always there as usual.
Curry still sucks, I didn't see a single improvement in his game he is still an offensive foul machine.
Steve Francis really impressed me in his willingness to give up the ball as well as Crawford.

But this is just the preseason so player didn't really care about stats it's when the real season comes that we will see the real ballhogs come out, alll in all impressive but still don't pin your hopes up yet.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #06143f; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW JERSEY NETS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Richard Jefferson, SF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Collins, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nenad Krstic, FC</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antoine Wright, GF</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>4-13</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Williams, G</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Hassan Adams, G</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Clifford Robinson, FC</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mikki Moore, C</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Walsh, GF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jay Williams, PG</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mile Ilic, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Awvee Storey, GF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brandon Bowman, F</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Darvin Ham, SF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP CALF INJURY</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jeff McInnis, PG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP NOT WITH TEAM</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Vince Carter, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP RIB INJURY</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie House, SG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP TORN LEFT MENISCUS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Bostjan Nachbar, SF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP UPPER RESPIRATORY INFECTI</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Boone, FC</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP SHOULDER</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*28-71*</TD><TD>*8-20*</TD><TD>*33-50*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*97*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39.4%*</TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*66.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 25 (22)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Miller, C</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Elton Brown, FC</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Milone Clark, G</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nikoloz Tskitishvili, PF</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP STRAINED RIGHT HAMSTRING</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP PLANTAR FASCITIS, RIGHT F</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-83*</TD><TD>*2-13*</TD><TD>*31-43*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*49*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*111*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.0%*</TD><TD>*15.4%*</TD><TD>*72.1%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 21 (21)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* 1 NEWYORK ( E Curry 1 )
*Technicals:* 4 NEWYORK ( R Balkman 1 ) NEWJERSEY ( M Moore 1, M Williams 1, M Ilic 1 )
*Officials:* Ed Malloy , Kevin Fehr , Tony Brothers 
*Attendance:* 14,440
*Time:* 2:29


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knick Recap:*



> NEW YORK (AP) -- Stephon Marbury scored 16 points, and the New York Knicks beat the New Jersey Nets 111-97 on Friday night in their first exhibition game under new coach Isiah Thomas.
> Quentin Richardson added 14 points for the Knicks, the last NBA team to play a preseason game. They play again Saturday night at Philadelphia.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The offense was clicking. Guys playing with passion and hustle. Definitely a good thing. You might just make the playoffs


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/36660158/knicks_nets_oct13.mpg.html

Download the file, it has Video of todays game.

To download hit where it says free then wait then type in the spam code. 

Then download.

===========================================================================

I don't really care for preaseason games but i think Q-Rich is gonna improve big time from last season.

I expect him to make alot of 3's.

His family tragedy should be a little behind him now.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

it was a decent showing by the knicks.....


i really wasnt wowed or impressed much......


one person who did impress me was the nets rook marcus williams........


I'd rather have williams than nate any day....plus he's a lefty!! gives other teams/players a different look


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Winning one game against the nets bench isnt gonna get us anywhere. Like samael said, i still dont see improvement in Curry's game, and our perimeter shooting was off yesterday. Even if we win by a big margin, its not gonna get us anywhere.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs *​
<!-- Timeouts: 3​
-->



<!-- linscorelength: 5 : 5 --><!-- for gameUpdate, recap, play-by-play and box score, show linescore & clock divs below --><!-- begin linescore (new) --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 border=0><TBODY><TR id=lineTopRow align=middle><TD class=bbL align=left></TD><TD class=bbL width=30>1</TD><TD class=bbL width=30>2</TD><TD class=bbL width=30>3</TD><TD class=bbL width=30>4</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>*T*</TD></TR><TR id=lineAwayRow align=middle><TD align=left>*New York *</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>18</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD id=lineAwayTotal>*102*</TD></TR><TR id=lineHomeRow align=middle><TD align=left>*Philadelphia *</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>17</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD id=lineHomeTotal>*100*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​

<!-- end linescore --><!-- Clock and Quarter -->


<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>10-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>9-11</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Milone Clark, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Miller, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>6-15</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Elton Brown, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nikoloz Tskitishvili, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-86*</TD><TD>*3-17*</TD><TD>*29-37*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*50*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*102*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40.7%*</TD><TD>*17.6%*</TD><TD>*78.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 19 (15)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=13>*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Shavlik Randolph, F</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Allen Iverson, PG</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Steven Hunter, FC</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Willie Green, SG</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Andre Iguodala, GF</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>8-8</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kyle Korver, SF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>8-16</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Rick Brunson, PG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Ollie, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Smith, SG</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rodney Carney, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Alan Henderson, PF</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Webber, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Bobby Jones, F</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ivan McFarlin, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Louis Williams, G</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Samuel Dalembert, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33-85*</TD><TD>*5-13*</TD><TD>*29-38*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*50*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*100*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38.8%*</TD><TD>*38.5%*</TD><TD>*76.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 19 (17)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> PHILADELPHIA (AP) -- Jamal Crawford hit a 21-foot jumper from the top of the key with 1.3 seconds left to give the New York Knicks a 102-100 exhibition victory over the Philadelphia 76ers on Saturday night.
> 
> The 76ers' Kyle Korver missed a 3-point attempt at the buzzer.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261014020


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

JC is the man....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ JC was 6-16 from the field, and is 0-10 from beyond the arc in the two games so far.

Eddy Curry is the man.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

and when the clock is running down under 10 secs we'll dish the ball to EC to finish the job right?......


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> and when the clock is running down under 10 secs we'll dish the ball to EC to finish the job right?......


LOL He may finish with an offensive foul Chosen. :laugh: IMO JC is the most clutch player.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

David ortiz is the most clutch player in all of sports. 

JC in bball. before it was reggie.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB>*Tuesday Oct 17,2006, 7:30pm*​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB>*vs. Celtics*​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB>*TV: MSG *​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

vs ​


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I can watch this one i believe...you know what that means....i predict a loss. haha


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol.........


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

haha.....francis just blew a dunk.....real bad.....ball almost got cornered between rim and backboard....



looks like theres some rust


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ooooooops...


DOUBLE POST!!!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> haha.....francis just blew a dunk.....real bad.....ball almost got cornered between rim and backboard....
> 
> 
> 
> looks like theres some rust


No that's not rust that's TruKnicks fan jinxing the game by watching it. :laugh:


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

win.. 115-108

Balkman for first time wasnt bad at all.

Knicks Vs. Celtics
Mohegan Sun
(not televised)

Knicks:3-0
Celtics1-3


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I ended up going out tonight so I didnt get to watch it. No wonder they won :clap: 

3-0 in preseason....not half bad. Atleast this can build a little team-esteem and they can buy into what IT is selling. Cant wait for the season though.


"Team-esteem"-word/phrase of the week ladies and gentlemen :twave:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #006532; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>BOSTON CELTICS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Wally Szczerbiak, GF</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>7-18</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Olowokandi, C</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Allan Ray, G</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>1-11</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Sebastian Telfair, PG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rajon Rondo, G</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Allen, G</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>9-11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Pittsnogle, C</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Akin Akingbala, F</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Luke Jackson, SF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Theo Ratliff, FC</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP SORE LOWER BACK</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP LEFT SHOULDER INJURY</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP SORE SECOND RIGHT TOE</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP STRAINED LEFT HIP</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Leon Powe, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38-85*</TD><TD>*5-17*</TD><TD>*27-36*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*37*</TD><TD>*108*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.7%*</TD><TD>*29.4%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (15)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>7-17</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Miller, C</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP STRAINED RIGHT HAMSTRING</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP RIGHT PLANTAR FASCIITIS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Elton Brown, FC</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP FRACTURED LEFT WRIST</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Milone Clark, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nikoloz Tskitishvili, PF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-81*</TD><TD>*3-15*</TD><TD>*35-54*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*52*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*116*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*48.1%*</TD><TD>*20.0%*</TD><TD>*64.8%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 19 (29)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 5 NEWYORK ( E Curry 1, C Frye 1 ) BOSTON ( M Olowokandi 1, W Szczerbiak 1, K Perkins 1 )
*Officials:* Pat Fraher , Robby Robinson , Tim Donaghy 
*Attendance:* 13,902
*Time:* 2:36<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Jamal Crawford scored 22 points and Eddy Curry powered his way to 19 as the New York Knicks remained unbeaten in the preseason by beating the Boston Celtics 116-108 Tuesday night.
> 
> Quentin Richardson, getting more playing time in the absence of small forward Jared Jeffries, added 15 points, including seven in the final quarter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I did watch the knicks reply of this game. A few things I notcied.....how good of players Lee and Frye really are. They really should be starting this year or getting plenty of mintues. Also noticed how Q still throws up plenty of bricks from behind the 3 point line. But all in all, the team looks a lot better from last year and hopfully we can surpise a few people.

P.s Im still on the fence about how much Curry has improved from last season. Ill have to watch him a little more to gage where he is at.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well I did watch the knicks reply of this game. A few things I notcied.....how good of players Lee and Frye really are. They really should be starting this year or getting plenty of mintues. Also noticed how Q still throws up plenty of bricks from behind the 3 point line. But all in all, the team looks a lot better from last year and hopfully we can surpise a few people.
> 
> P.s Im still on the fence about how much Curry has improved from last season. Ill have to watch him a little more to gage where he is at.


I'm with you Tru, regular season will be the real test for Curry. If we can get a double double from him on a consistent basis I will be extremely happy.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL another frontline Curry dominates.

Curry>> Boston frontline

And this is preaseason wait till the season starts, thats when Curry is going to be even better.

Zeke said he's going to let CURRY Play thru fatigue, to make him learn how to play extended minutes ie 35+ minutes.

If Curry and Frye can average 35+ minutes per game the Knicks will win the division.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

You don't need Curry to get a double double. A double double is quite rare these days. You have several good rebounders. Just get him to play over 30 mpg, score an efficient 15-20 ppg, and grab 8-9 rpg.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Just get him to play over 30 mpg, score an efficient 15-20 ppg, and grab* 8-9* rpg.


You might as well add another and say 10 that's not to far off of my expectations.  He average 6.7 rebound last year so we want to see some improvement in that area. For the money he is making and for the picks we had to give up that's not too much to ask. He will more likely be teamed with Frye who wasn't a big rebounder himself last year. Yes we do have rebounders, but these guys will be in the 2nd unit unless he starts Lee over Q. We still don't know who will be playing the front line alongside Frye and Eddie due to Jefferies injury. As for Jefferies he isn't a big rebounder himself, so going back to my original statement asking Curry to clean the glass at a better rate than he did last year is reasonable.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Kitty said:


> You might as well add another and say 10 that's not to far off of my expectations.


I don't expect Curry to play much more than 33 mpg next season. If he averaged 10 rpg with those minutes, he'd be one of the best rebounders in the league. Ben Wallace level, I mean. And as much as we'd like that, it's most likely not going to happen. I think 9 is optimistic. That would put him, on a per minute basis, close to Chris Kaman and Shawn Marion. All just my exceedingly humble opinion, of course. No need to roll the eyes. 



> He average 6.7 rebound last year so we want to see some improvement in that area. For the money he is making and for the picks we had to give up that's not too much to ask. He will more likely be teamed with Frye who wasn't a big rebounder himself last year. Yes we do have rebounders, but these guys will be in the 2nd unit unless he starts Lee over Q. We still don't know who will be playing the front line alongside Frye and Eddie due to Jefferies injury. As for Jefferies he isn't a big rebounder himself, so going back to my original statement asking Curry to clean the glass at a better rate than he did last year is reasonable.


My mistake -- I didn't consider the fact that David Lee is a second-stringer. But Jeffries is a very good rebounder for a SF, and Francis is excellent for a PG. Q is pretty good too.
But yeah, asking Curry to clean the glass at a better rate than he did last year is reasonable. Though he did improve considerably last season itself. As in he became a Dirk/Brand-level rebounder.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Lets just put it this way, we can all agree he has to incrase his mpg,rpg,ppg and blocks per game. He needs to decrease his dumb fouls and get into a little better shape. If he can do most of these things he will be a very good player. He has shown that he has the ability to do these things in preseason so far. Lets hope he keeps it up.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> Lets just put it this way, we can all agree he has to incrase his mpg,rpg,ppg and blocks per game. He needs to decrease his dumb fouls and get into a little better shape. If he can do most of these things he will be a very good player. He has shown that he has the ability to do these things in preseason so far. Lets hope he keeps it up.


Yup, and not only does Curry have to keep up his stamina and intensity for entire games, but maintain it for the entire season - if we want to do something this year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

**@**
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB>*Saturday October 21, 2006, 7:30pm*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB>*at Celtics*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​​


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

routed tonight by the celtics 111-89 no offense at all tonight, all shared our first loss of the preseason


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I know its preseason and teams tend to give up a lot of points in preseason but even in our wins we are giving up TONS of points per game. Does this worry anyone else or do u think its just cause its preseason?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Unless Jefferies comes back and work his magic, he is arguably the most defensive minded player on this squad then we are screwed. Will Balkman get enough minutes to make a difference defensively? Sad to say, but we may just have to inherit a Suns style of offense to win games. Hopefully it's what you suggested it's only pre-season but you know me, I'm not getting my hopes up that we will improve defensively this season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Unless Jefferies comes back and work his magic, he is arguably the most defensive minded player on this squad then we are screwed. Will Balkman get enough minutes to make a difference defensively? Sad to say, but we may just have to inherit a Suns style of offense to win games. Hopefully it's what you suggested it's only pre-season but you know me, I'm not getting my hopes up that we will improve defensively this season.


You never want to have to score well over 100 points to win a game. That can lead to trouble. Defense is key in my mind, if we dont play better D this team may not go anywhere no matter what kind of offense we have.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I want to see the offense score efficiently and the defense to put pressure on opponents. If we give up points, might as well put some pressure on them in the proccess.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I can watch tonight preseason game against the sixers! Woohoo! :banana:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

There's some nice passing going on in tonight's game. Impressive.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks win another preseason game, 113-102. It was a all around good game by the team, and some really great passing. The only real negative I can take from the game is the fact that I could get a group of senior citizens to play better defense. I guess we can just hope they turn the D up once the season starts. Over all good game with great passing and good team work. Just need to work on the defense.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Jamal Crawford and Nate Robinson scored 19 points each and the New York Knicks beat the Philadelphia 76ers 113-102 Tuesday night in an exhibition game.
> 
> The Knicks (4-1) placed six players in double figures, made 13 of 24 3-pointers and shot 55.1 percent overall. They are averaging 106.2 points in the preseason after scoring 95.6 per game last season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261024018


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>PHILADELPHIA 76ERS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andre Iguodala, GF</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Webber, PF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steven Hunter, FC</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rick Brunson, PG</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Willie Green, SG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kyle Korver, SF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Shavlik Randolph, F</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rodney Carney, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Ollie, PG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Alan Henderson, PF</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Bobby Jones, F</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ivan McFarlin, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Smith, SG</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Louis Williams, G</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40-77*</TD><TD>*3-9*</TD><TD>*19-26*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*102*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*51.9%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*73.1%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (23)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Milone Clark, G</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Miller, C</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Elton Brown, FC</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nikoloz Tskitishvili, PF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*43-78*</TD><TD>*13-24*</TD><TD>*14-25*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*113*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*55.1%*</TD><TD>*54.2%*</TD><TD>*56.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 22 (20)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Collins was impressive tonight too, 11 points and 4 ast. in very limited time.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I was courtside for this one tonight and i have to say Balkman looked like a really good fit out there. Zeke did well there.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

if you wanted a high scoring game by both teams you came to the right place tonight unfortunately for the knicks we suffered a 15 point blowout loss to jersey tonight ending our preseason on a bit of a downer, stevee 3 had a nice one though with 39


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Good to see Marbury and Francis both playing well. 63 points between them!

But Frye seems to foul out every game. What was it, 10 minutes in this one?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks defense was atrocious, you won't win a lot of ball games if you can't play a lick of D in the Eastern Conf. As for the Steph and Francis back court, they were scorching! Frye's game looks weak, I'm not impress at all it must be Isiah's new offense. He actually looked better last year.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

on a team trying to bond with defense you cant have this endless freelancing , both francis and marbury were guilty of this .

at least 2 times francis took it by himself on a fast break when dumping it off to lee was the easier better idea...francis scored both times , but it was not the kind of play he should make a habit of.

on the positive curry showed some real fire , standing up for his teammates , rebounding ...even hitting a few 15 footers , he should have had 30 or fouled out but they didn't get him the ball enough the only guy i thought did a good job of that really was crawford, and even he got berated a bit by curry on missing him on one play.

and for all the driving attempts of marbury and francis he should have recieved a few drop off passes for easy baskets but i cant recall any 

in some ways it was a real good game and they made progress and in some ways they regressed badly ....


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

^ Isiah is not showing everything during the preaseason.

This last game he said they just wanted to come out healthy.

Do you actually think he's going to really give up everything to the scouts during preseason?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

frank9007 said:


> ^ Isiah is not showing everything during the preaseason.
> 
> This last game he said they just wanted to come out healthy.
> 
> Do you actually think he's going to really give up everything to the scouts during preseason?


he's not showing plays ...offensive and defensive sets 

do you honestly believe he wants them to play selfishly to fool scouts?

freelancing like that has a horrible effect on teams , it makes the supporting players not put out like they should.

do you think its a coincidence that the nets bench killed the knicks bench in productivity while this was going on?

the stars can always get their points because they have the ball , but getting role players a basket here and there usually makes a team's defense perk up especially if they play off energy and emotion like the knicks bench players tend to.


----------

